# Windy Day Pictures



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

It was a windy day, so I worked in the yard mostly. I took a couple of pictures and thought I would put them up before I file them into oblivion. I have a pair of bald eagles that have been here for a couple of years and one of them was in a tree in my front yard, so of course I took a couple of him. Tomorrow I am going to the boat show in Virginia Beach, gotta check out the new boats and jet skis.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Nice to have eagles in your yard. Around here you need some big glass to photos like that.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots. I am looking forward to trying some moon shots.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Jet, great shots now what are you using, body and glass

dick


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Thanks, I have a Nikon D-40 and was using a 70-300mm lense.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Sweet photos. Love the second pic of the sunset.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. I love sunrises and sunsets! Great job.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice pics, especially the moon - nice detail.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice!!!!


----------

